# Has anyone ran aas and a keto diet?



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Have any of you guys ever run aas whilst on keto if so how long did you stay on keto and on aas?

Im thinking of starting a keto diet on the same day of a tren/test cycle.

With quite high doe of gear (1.5g each week) will it be possible to gain muscle whilst stripping fat on the keto diet for 16 weeks


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

BigBiff did a journal not too long back mate... had really good results... 2 secs

EDIT:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/79831-bigbiffs-2010-journal-my-route-improved-endurance-strength-physique.html

Have a mooch at that mate


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Im thinking of following a keto diet on non training days and on training days only have carbs pwo?

Do you think that would be benifical?

Im thinking of running the cut for atleast 12 weeks prob be more like 16 to get my bodyfat % down and have all my abbs out.

I hoping on gaining some more mass however whilst running 1.2g of test and 400mg tren for 10 weeks.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

LiftHeavy said:


> Im thinking of following a keto diet on non training days and on training days only have carbs pwo?
> 
> Do you think that would be benifical?
> 
> ...


i dont think its a good idea because getting into ketosis aint instant....

i would stick to your 6 days keto and a refeed for 1 day


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

DRED said:


> i dont think its a good idea because getting into ketosis aint instant....
> 
> i would stick to your 6 days keto and a refeed for 1 day


x2

I think the guide is to keep under 30g of carbs a day to go into/maintain keto, if you spike your carbs for training I think you'll find you'll come out of ketosis. I didnt have a cheat meal the first week I was on, but did the following week and every week there after and it worked well


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

yeah i started my cheat from the end of the second week.....

i never used aas on my keto which was a mistake but it was a great n easy diet to follow


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive decided against keto, im going to go with a low carb diet whilst on 10 weeks blast then add in t3 and clen adn am cardio on cruise this should get me to single figure bf if not will try keto for 4-6weeks


----------

